# Early Childcare Supplement



## BigM (21 Nov 2006)

Hello all

Just a quick question:

Our daughter was born at the end of September . 
Am I right in thinking then that we will receive 2*250 quarterly payments this year?
From the Oasis site :
*Quarter             **Months covered      **Payment due*
First quarter     January - March       No payment for 2006
Second quarter April - June             14 August 2006
Third quarter     July - September     9 October 2006
Fourth quarter   October - December 11 December 2006

We sent off our Child Benefit form a week or two ago so once it's processed should we just receive both Q3 and Q4 payments together in December?
Thanks
BigM


----------



## ClubMan (25 Nov 2006)

As far as I can see you should qualify for the Q3 and Q4 payments and they should be backdated and paid as a lump sum along with any outstanding _CB_ payments. Why not just ring _SW _and ask?

Congrats on the new arrival. Been there done that this time last year!


----------



## Joe1234 (26 Nov 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but from memory from applying for child benefit over 2 years ago, does the CB start from the month after birth?  If so, would the ECS start from the quarter after birth?


----------



## slave1 (27 Nov 2006)

Hi, been there recently, you do not get a payment for the quarter of your child's birth, presumably you will get a payment in the quarter he/she hits 6


----------



## ClubMan (27 Nov 2006)

Joe1234 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but from memory from applying for child benefit over 2 years ago, does the CB start from the month after birth?


Just checked and it seems that although our nipper was born in September 2005 we only received _CB _from October 4th 2005. So I guess you're correct.


> If so, would the ECS start from the quarter after birth?


Perhaps so. I couldn'd find detailed authoritative info on the _SW _or _OASIS_ sites.


----------



## Flower (27 Nov 2006)

Hi Just check oasis website and got this from the ECB section: That means you will get a payment for a full quarter if your child is born during a quarter, or your child reaches six years of age during a quarter. 

For the regular CB payment will not be paid for the month the child is born in. Hope this helps.


----------



## BigM (27 Nov 2006)

It does seem a bit confusing - CB definitely only from month after birth but ECB not as clearcut. I got a letter from the SW stating the ECB payment would be made on the 5th Dec - but they didn't say how much so I'll just wait and see... I'll post again with the definitive answer... 

Thanks for the good wishes ClubMan... it's certainly a life-changing experience!!!


----------



## BigM (12 Dec 2006)

Hi all. Just to confirm, received €500 into our a/c yesterday so you do receive payment for the Q in which your child is born.
That should help pay for some more Gina Ford/Baby Whisperer books !!


----------



## xxbxxgxx (10 Feb 2009)

if my son was born in december 4th 2008 what should i get paid from ecb the money in which we get 1104 for


----------



## sassa (10 Feb 2009)

you should get that last quarters money and then the monthly payment of 92 euro.


----------



## sandrat (10 Feb 2009)

I thought you didnt get the money for the quarter your baby was born in


----------

